# who would have known he had such a big mouth? enjoy!



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I decided to walk my mini burro over to go meet the new boarders. He had a lot to say!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAo_mV3MW_0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

*Cute*

Haha the other one looks really annoyed and the horse is just like. " What's up with him?" haha that really made me laugh. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Cintillate said:


> Haha the other one looks really annoyed and the horse is just like. " What's up with him?" haha that really made me laugh. Thanks for sharing.


I am so very happy to share the laughter! I wish I had a clone of this burro. He is one of a kind and always makes me laugh. I like how it starts to sound like he was coughing up a hair ball LOLz!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: Gotta love those little guys. Their squeaky little....I mean, BIG bray makes me crack up every time I hear it.

I just had to favorite that. It was just too stinking funny!!!


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I am so very happy to share the laughter! I wish I had a clone of this burro. He is one of a kind and always makes me laugh. I like how it starts to sound like he was coughing up a hair ball LOLz!


Yes they would be happy blaring at one another all day. :lol:


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

He thinks he is a big boy

Woohoo about it being added to your favorites!



smrobs said:


> :rofl: Gotta love those little guys. Their squeaky little....I mean, BIG bray makes me crack up every time I hear it.
> 
> I just had to favorite that. It was just too stinking funny!!!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

XD That made my day!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG! That is one of the funniest things I've ever seen. I have tears rolling down my face and my stomach hurts. I had to watch it 3 times! Too funny!

What nice animals you have there. I love Guinness and Murray is just too adorable!

Pretty mare too. Is she genetically palomino? (sooty)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

OMG! I love how Guinness keeps looking at him like "Dude! What the hell?! It looks like a little one of me, but what is that NOISE?!" And then Buttercup is all "Is it broken? Why is it making that sound? What IS it?!"

ETA: Fixed the name. Not sure why I put Murray. Murray is YOUR little guy! lol


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you! Guiness and Buttercup belong to another BLM worker. Buttercup is actually like a silver dappled chocolate palamino in the summer. Her owner is having a genetic test done through UC Davis soon. I have never seen a horse her color. She is the cutest little mustang pony. My little herd of mustangs and my mini man live two pastures away from these two. 



CLaPorte432 said:


> OMG! That is one of the funniest things I've ever seen. I have tears rolling down my face and my stomach hurts. I had to watch it 3 times! Too funny!
> 
> What nice animals you have there. I love Guinness and Murray is just too adorable!
> 
> Pretty mare too. Is she genetically palomino? (sooty)


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is a video of my heard playing today. Murray thinks he is a NFL linebacker! I LOVE the face Sam Elliott makes directly after being rammed hahahaha!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqdVgmaKIqs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tabbi Kat said:


> Here is a video of my heard playing today. Murray thinks he is a NFL linebacker! I LOVE the face Sam Elliott makes directly after being rammed hahahaha!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqdVgmaKIqs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ROFL! Sam Elliott was like "Awwww! Come on, ref! That was totally illegal! Are you blind?!" 

And just so you know, Imma come steal Sam Elliott! He is sooooooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Bahahahahahaha! Your quote fit that perfectly!

I cannot explain how amazing Sam Elliott is! He is seriously my perfect match for my first out of the pens wild horse. My mustang mare I bought already trained. He has taught me so much and I am having a blast learning along side him. He is everything I have ever dreamed in a horse. He can still be a tad jumpy at time but nothing crazy. That will all et better as he has more experiences and interactions. I wish I would have videod as soon as they started playing because he was naturally doing the most beautiful, graceful flying lead changes just playing around. I'm having fun learning to take what he does naturally and use it in his training. He is so soft and supple. Lol I can ramble forever about hat boy. I can't wait to see what he looks like when he is filled out in 2 1/2 years 



DraftyAiresMum said:


> ROFL! Sam Elliott was like "Awwww! Come on, ref! That was totally illegal! Are you blind?!"
> 
> And just so you know, Imma come steal Sam Elliott! He is sooooooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love Murray and the way you talk to him in the background. It is just so charming. I think you should write a children's book about Murray!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Call it , "My mini Murray"


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Omg lol lol lol!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you could illustrate it with photographs and put one of those things that make sound, like in greeting cards, inside one of the pages for the child to press and make Murray say "hello" in donkey talk. it would sell a million!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I love Murray and the way you talk to him in the background. It is just so charming. I think you should write a children's book about Murray!



Thanks

A few other people suggested the same thing. I actually have a list of ideas that friends helped me compile. After I'm done unpacking and settling in from our move I would like to get started on the first one of a little series. One friend made a great suggestion of writing one about anti bullying and being friends with those that are different based on some photos I took of him and my mustang when he was just four months out of the wild on the first day they were turned out together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> you could illustrate it with photographs and put one of those things that make sound, like in greeting cards, inside one of the pages for the child to press and make Murray say "hello" in donkey talk. it would sell a million!



That is a great idea too!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

that made my day seeing them video's they was soooooooooooo funny


----------

